# Road rides near Leavenworth, WA?



## Timbo27

Can you recommend any road rides near leavenworth. I'll be there for 4 days.

Thanks


----------



## bleckb

Hiway 2, the main road in and out should provide some good riding. It's a fairly popular route though there will be some big trucks and the shoulders may seem a bit narrow when those trucks go whizzing by. You might contact some bike shops in the Wenatchee area, or one in Leavenworth if there is one, and see what they have to say. Though I'm guessing, I think you'll be doing a fair bit of climbing no matter which roads you find to ride. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## borregokid

There are three rides that I can think of. The first obvious ride on a map would be to ride up to Plain and continue to Hwy 209. Take 209 back to Hwy 2 and back to Wenatchee. Not sure on the mileage but could be 50 or so. 

Another ride would be an out and back to Blewett Pass. Leaving Leavenworth go five miles east on 2 and then turn south on 97. I think its 44 miles round trip and you have about 2700 feet of climbing. 

As Bradley mentioned you will see some riders along Hwy 2 but you can also ride the orchard roads that parallel the Hwy going all the way to Wenatchee and staying off the hwy most of the way. 

You might give James at Das Radhaus in Leavenworth a call. He might have some road maps. The shop is mostly hardcore mountain bike but he has maps for some of the popular stuff around.


----------

